# OpenSuse Update von 10.0 -> 10.3



## hahni (18. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es irgendwo ein Howto (die einzelnen notwendigen Arbeitsschritte) für ein OpenSuse-Update von 10.0 auf 10.3? Wichtig ist vor allem, auf welche Fallstricke man achten sollte/muss? Das System sollte nachher immer noch stabil und ohne größere Konfigurationsänderungen laufen!

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (2. Sep. 2008)

Das Problem hat sich mittlerweile gelöst! Es gäbe zwar dafür ein gutes HowTo direkt auf den Seiten von HostEurope! Aber da der Kunde nun komplett auf einen eigenen Shared-Hosting-Webspace statt einem VPS umstellt, ist die Lösung für mich hinfällig...

Problem war hier nicht die Umstellung von 10.0 auf 10.3, sondern dass auch unglücklicherweise noch Plesk auf der Maschine läuft. Da gibt es aber ein spezielles Package, welches man einspielen kann, damit nachher Plesk noch läuft.

Für den Fall, dass jemand Fragen hat, kann er sich wahlweise an mich oder den Thread bei RootForum wenden (der den Link zu HostEurope sowie die komplette Problemstellung enthält):
http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45915


----------

